# Using a Stirling engine in conjunction with a wood gasification boiler to produce electricity



## aline (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm preparing to install a wood gasification boiler and thought perhaps I could interface a Stirling engine to my boiler or flu exhaust as the 'hot' source and use the Stirling engine to produce mechanical energy to drive an electric generator.  People seem to be commercially producing Stirling engines now in various sizes/configurations.  Producing electricity is a secondary priority for me but crossed my mind as a way to use waste heat in a constructive way.

Interested in any thoughts or experiences.

A few related sources of info but none are exactly what I'm looking for...

http://www.eco-nex.com/22.html
http://www.coolenergyinc.com/wasteheat.html
http://www.alternative-energy-guide.com/articles/stirling/whispergen_stirling_engine.htm
http://www.whispergen.com/main/technology/

Thanks,
Aric


----------



## Dune (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, if you happen to find exactly what you are looking for let us know. 

Meanwhile, you may want to consider a wood gas producer, coupled to a traditional water cooled generator. The internal combustion engine can run on wood gas, the waste heat from the engine cooling system can heat your house, and your electricity is "free". The best part is, you can actualy buy the components to do this.


----------



## benjamin (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.sunpower.com/index.php

These guys built a small stirling engine linear alternator that I saw fired with wood at the Midwest Renewable Energy Fair a few years ago (maybe 12-15?)

It seemed simple and robust enough, but then they had a crew of engineers keeping the thing running.  I don't think it ever went commercial, or even close.  

It sure would have been nice if they could have made it practical.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 4, 2011)

Dean Kamens invention that would run on anything that would burn 

http://www.dekaresearch.com/stirling.shtml

There hasnt been much PR for a year.


----------

